# "en Marc" / "el Marc"



## mooj96

Quina és la diferència entre "en Marc" i "el Marc"? De què depèn?


[Nota de moderació: per a temes nous, obriu un fil nou. Gràcies]


----------



## binary_death

Doncs mira, 

"En" s'utilitza exclusivament davant de noms propis antropònims o cognoms, *només* quan aquests comencen per consonant.
"El" és més general, fa la funció de "En" i també es fa servir per altres noms propis (com per exemple topònims), per sigles, etc.


----------



## IgnasiGM

Hola,
Diria que EN també pot anar davant de nom propi que comença per vocal, en aquest cas s'apostrofa. P. ex.: N'Albert. És poc utilitzat, però, bàsicament en llenguatge formal; i el femení NA s'utilitza quasi únicament en llenguatge formal, també es pot apostrofar.

Salut!


----------



## samarkanda

Per a substantius que no són antropònims, a tot arreu fem servir el parell el/la. Davant de noms de persona, hi ha menys uniformitat, i penso que la diferència principal és dialectal. Diria que la cosa va més o menys així:
- Nord de Barcelona i Girona (i Catalunya del Nord?): en / la
- Resta del Principat: el / la
- Balears: en / na
- País Valencià: no es posa article davant d'antropònims

No sé si en alguns parlars nordoccidentals (plana de Lleida, interior de Tarragona) es fa servir "lo" en masculí.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola!

Jo diria que el valencians sí que usem El/La per a persones properes amb qui tenim certa familiaritat: l'Antoni, la Fina, el Vicent (el Cento). No diem El Fabra o El Mas, si no En Fabra o En Mas, en cas d'usar El/La amb aquests noms seria parlar d'ells amb to despectiu.Alguns valencians intentem recuperar els usos d'En/Na; als carrers de València-ciutat encara hi ha mostres del seu us: carrer d'En Llop I carrer de Na Jordana (una de les falles importants)., en són una petita mostra, però crec que encara hi ha uns quants més.


----------



## samarkanda

Ostres, doncs no ho havia detectat! Gràcies, Elxenc.

De tota manera, oi que també és habitual que no s'hi posi article? Vull dir que a Catalunya sonaria molt estrany, però en valencià sí que ho he sentit sovint ("Ha cridat Vicent, volia parlar amb tu").


----------



## Harosn

samarkanda said:


> Ostres, doncs no ho havia detectat! Gràcies, Elxenc.
> 
> De tota manera, oi que també és habitual que no s'hi posi article? Vull dir que a Catalunya sonaria molt estrany, però en valencià sí que ho he sentit sovint ("Ha cridat Vicent, volia parlar amb tu").



És prou més habitual posar article el o la, encara que de tant en tant no els posem. Hi ha vacil·lació en eixe aspecte, i supose que quan degueres sentir els noms darrere d'article no et degué cridar l'atenció i que quan els sents sense article et xoca més. Els "en" i "na" estan morts a València; els qui els gasten és per a recuperar-los.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Etimològicament em sembla que els articles en, _n'_ i _na_ tenen el mateix origen que les formes don/doña en castellà: dominus, domina. Si en certes regions s'utilitza _el_ en comptes d'_en_, per a mi es tracta només d'una homologació. Encara així, em sabria greu que es perdés aquesta particularitat (i a mi va comentar-me la meva lectora de català que s'està imposant la forma _el)_. No sabia que es pogués fer servir les formes _n'_ i _na_ en llenguatge formal. És fa sovint (en el llenguatge formal) o només de vegades?


----------



## germanbz

Jo el En/Na a València només el conec en escrits formals oficials com edictes de l'Ajuntament i coses així. L'utillitzación de el/lo/la era molt comuna, fins no fa tant de temps, si u llig coses escrites en parla popular a principis del XX, la seua utilització era general, fet recolzat perque a banda dels noms, el seu ús era generalitzat amb els "malnoms" i fins fa ben poc als pobles valencians estrany era el cas d'algú que li anomenaren pel seu nom de bateig.


----------



## Escorpí Reial

Per a textos formals, si ets de Mallorca (on l'_en_ i la _na_) estan, crec, en un bon estat i la gent ho diu col·loquialment, utilitza totes les formes: _en, na, n'._ A la resta de territoris recomanaria que utilitzessis l'_en_ però no _na_ ni _n'_, ja que són formes molt arcaiques, sobretot al català occidental. De diferència no n'hi ha cap. Només seria que la utilització d'aquests determinants és més formal, de la mateixa manera que _quelcom _ho és més que _alguna cosa _o _*algo._


----------

